# to go pasta dishes



## kidan (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi there i own a pasta restaurant and i am having sometimes the issue of pasta becoming dry in to go dishes. So returning customers have told me after they get home (not sure ho along they are out) there pasta almost completely soaks up the sauce. Is there any suggestions to reducing the chances of this happening? Maybe my packaging?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Nature of the beast.

How about adding a small container of extra sauce with the to go order?


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

What are your togo dishes like?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Chefross said:


> Nature of the beast.
> 
> How about adding a small container of extra sauce with the to go order?


Pasta will suck up more moisture than it needs.

Surprised there have not been complaints of a gooey sticky mess.

Since it seems to be traveling pretty good just send more sauce ;-)

mimi


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

We have an Italian restaurant (in addition to our catering services) that offers our food for take out as well as delivery. The solution is to put more sauce in the tray. Or, as others have advised, extra on the side. We add it to the tray rather than putting it on the side because it not only looks nicer, but it keeps the pasta hotter.  This will take care of the problem. Gina


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

ginamiriam said:


> We have an Italian restaurant (in addition to our catering services) that offers our food for take out as well as delivery. The solution is to put more sauce in the tray. Or, as others have advised, extra on the side. We add it to the tray rather than putting it on the side because it not only looks nicer, but it keeps the pasta hotter. This will take care of the problem. Gina


...And the pasta doesn't absorb that extra sauce as well?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

ginamiriam said:


> We have an Italian restaurant (in addition to our catering services) that offers our food for take out as well as delivery. The solution is to put more sauce in the tray. Or, as others have advised, extra on the side. We add it to the tray rather than putting it on the side because it not only looks nicer, but it keeps the pasta hotter. This will take care of the problem. Gina


Curious..... TexMex places around here traditionally use the single compartment aluminum dish with a heavyish cardboard top ( aluminum ridge on dish bending to seal the top on) with pretty good success.

By success I mean not just still warm enuf to eat, but the condensation is minimal, all but the most delicate, deep fried crispy components like corn taco shells... tostadas.... chips....arriving at the destination In almost perfect condition.
What are your go boxes like?

OBTW welcome to Chef Talk!

mimi


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

We use the microwaveable rectangular black plastic containers with clear plastic lids. Used to use the round aluminum containers with the paper lids many years ago. Both work well for restaurant delivery. For catering, we use 1/2 deep aluminum pans. Also works well. And if you put extra sauce in any of these, the pasta will not slurp up the sauce. But if you are holding for a while, bring extra sauce on the side to toss in before serving (catering style.) Gina


----------



## marcocom (Oct 28, 2015)

It's important to understand if the pasta dries cause it absorbs the liquid part of the sauce or the past dries cause the warm pasta and sauce in contact with air make the liquid part to evaporate.

In the first case, i can suggest you to let pasta rest with a slightly more liquid  saouce for a little bit before putting it in the togo package, doing this will be allready soaked in sauce and it shouldn't absorbe more water, in the second case maybe is a package problem, both case i'd try even to spray some good olive oil over the pasta, just a really really thin layer will prevent it to dry out.

However, let's experiment and observe what happens!

Hope you can find my reply helpful!

Marco


----------

